# Long time no see! So now it's time for an update.



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I haven't been here for ageeeees so I am sorry 

Charlie is DOING really well and so is Milo. I think I will share some pictures with you now ...

*Charlie first*





































Charlie loving his food 




























Charlie's neck when it went a bit werid :S










Stalking the camera 



















A rare sight. Charlie being normal 














































Charlie's cute face


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

And more pictures.










Feathers taste good 



















And that is it really for Charlie

*Now Milo*

First the pictures of JUST Milo!


















































































*Milo's lovely creast*










*Now the pictures of Charlie AND Milo!*



















*Last but not least the couple of pictures of Charlie!*


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww so adorable  Im on my way to bird-nap them


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Awww so adorable  Im on my way to bird-nap them


hahaha, not possible. My house is bird napper proof


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha i bet as they are so cute


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

haha, they look like they have lots of fun with you!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Belinda said:


> haha, they look like they have lots of fun with you!


hehe. We do. Charlie and me loves to take a bath together


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

You know that I love your birds


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

mistty002 said:


> You know that I love your birds


haha, you have seen the same pictures three times  Thanks


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww I Want Charlie He Is So Cute How Old Is He? Love The Pictures He Looks Like A Character And Graystar Is A Pearl And She Was Really Curious Like Yours!


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

They're both dead cute  Love the pics of Charlie where he's right up at the camera lol


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments




crazy4tiels88 said:


> Aww I Want Charlie He Is So Cute How Old Is He? Love The Pictures He Looks Like A Character And Graystar Is A Pearl And She Was Really Curious Like Yours!


Well I am guessing Charlie is probaly around 8 - 9 months now


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What gorgerous birds you have. They look like they have so much personality in their pictures.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

brittbritt said:


> What gorgerous birds you have. They look like they have so much personality in their pictures.


Thank you  They do pack a punch


----------

